# Muhle vs other German brands like Sinn and Nomos



## frankkramer

Hi guys, I've been looking very hard at the Terrasport I and am about to the pull the trigger, but as with other german watches I own, I probably won't see one, in-person, until one is delivered to me and I wonder what I should I expect?

It seems like the watch should compare favorably to my Sinn 556A and Nomos Club in terms of fit and finish etc. but I'd love to hear the thoughts of some of the Muhle experts on this question - how does the Terrasport I measure up compared to a Sinn or a Nomos?


----------



## Fatz028

Hello,

I think you will be surprised when you get your Terrasport. Muhle makes an excellent watch. I don't own a Terrasport but my 29er big is very accurate with in Or better then COSC specs. They are adjusted in six different positions for accuracy, most watches are adjusted in four or five. Muhle uses a woodpecker neck which helps with accuracy as well. I haven't seen any other watch company use this in their watches. Nomos and Sinn make great watches. I think Nomos are a little danty in their case design where Muhle's feel solid. I use to think the brand was junk until I got to see one in person. I had a $4k watch picked out at an AD until I saw the Muhle's and went with the Muhle instead and I was glad I did. The movement is nicely decorated also. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Fatz028

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## frankkramer

Thanks so much for your welcome and response -- you have helped. I notice you have quite a few very fine watches (RGM in particular is beginning to call out to me), so I totally believe what you say.


----------



## Fatz028

Your welcome for the insight. That's what we are here for to help each other.


----------



## StufflerMike

Something you might find interesting

In-house>>>>


----------



## frankkramer

Yeah -- that is quite interesting thank you.


----------



## CM HUNTER

When wanting German quality, I'd go with Muhle over Sinn every time. As has been stated, I also appreciate the fact that Muhle pieces feel less fragile than Nomos offerings. Muhle represents the sporty side of Glashuette (even with their dressier pieces), and I'm thankful for them for doing what they do.


----------



## frankkramer

Seems like I might even be upgrading a bit with a Muhle - the response here is pretty encouraging. I love my Sinn so if the Terrasport I is of even higher quality I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Nokie

Agree with CM. 

I would choose a Muhle over a Sinn or Nomos for a number of reasons- more variety in their model line, better build quality (IMHO), and not something you see on everyone's wrist.


----------



## hoppes-no9

I agree with the others. I own one Muhle (an M12) and own/have owned numerous Sinns. The Muhle build quality as good as the best Sinn I've owned.


----------



## logan2z

hoppes-no9 said:


> I agree with the others. I own one Muhle (an M12) and own/have owned numerous Sinns. The Muhle build quality as good as the best Sinn I've owned.


+1. Love Sinn and have owned many. I think MG is right up there. I do need to add a SAR Flieger Chronograph to the collection one day.


----------



## frankkramer

Again, I appreciate all the comments here -- the decision has gotten a whole lot easier to make. Now I've just got to settle on the Terrasport I or the Beobachter version. I'm leaning heavily toward the classic Terrasport I in black.


----------



## painterspal

I agree with the comments here. When I bought my Antaria KS I didn't appreciate just how incredibly high quality the case work in particular was. Now I have more experience of other brands I see it more for what it is, a truly fantastic watch - worth every cent IMO.


----------



## soukchai

Well I guess my experience opposes all those so far,but I can promise it is genuine. I bought a Muhle Glasshute Seebattallion after wanting one for years. For the first 1-2 months I loved it. The only problem was that the lume was hopeless, but this seemed to be a common comment on the Seebatalion so I wasn't so concerned.
After this period the blue bezel insert just dropped off. It appeared to be stuck on with 2 drops of glue - on a $3600 watch.

I contacted MG and got a generic reply 2 days later. I emailed them again and 5 days later am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## michada

how about Marcello.....relatively inexpensive but solid


----------



## adg44

Interesting thread. Subscribed...


----------



## The Fed

I'm with the others... Sinn is a great company pushing the envelope on the materials engineering side but Muhle has 100+ years of history in German timepieces, if not as a watchmaker directly. Their watches are not something you come across everyday. I had a Big 29er for a while and loved it but got hung up on Eberhard & Co. so I F29'd it. Still got a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Seiko_Fan

soukchai said:


> I contacted MG and got a generic reply 2 days later. I emailed them again and 5 days later am still waiting for a reply.


If you got any sort of response 2 days later, consider yourself very lucky.

MG does not answer emails. There is also a contact form in their website. The form is useless, since you will never get any response from them.

If you have any issues or questions about your Muhle-Glashutte watch, you are on your own. Their customer service simply does not exist.


----------



## soukchai

Seiko_Fan said:


> If you got any sort of response 2 days later, consider yourself very lucky.
> 
> MG does not answer emails. There is also a contact form in their website. The form is useless, since you will never get any response from them.
> 
> If you have any issues or questions about your Muhle-Glashutte watch, you are on your own. Their customer service simply does not exist.


That's what I am finding after 2 weeks now...after I sent 4 emails they finally put me through to their Malaysia dealer who wants me to send it to Hong Kong at my expense ($100+) before they will comment further, even though it is still under guarantee. Hopeless.


----------



## vintage76

For me, i've choosen Muhle Glashutte for the amazing quality for the price and the confidentiality. I like to worn a watch that i will not see more than 2 times in the year on other wrist than mine 

The titanium case on the seebataillon is really ergonomic and the titanium has a great quality without any scratch 

But we have to consider that each time, it's harder to sold the watch as it's quite anonymous.


----------



## Yeknodathon

I have a Seebataillon and a couple of Sinns. IMO, the Sinns are perhaps more robust, more of a tool watch, though I went for the Seebataillon for travel across time zones. Wonderfully light, immediately legible (yeh okay, second hand indicator can take a search) and has just a touch of something else, a classy spec of something... special ops with a tie on. Okay, not quite Omega Skyfall, but pointing that way.


----------



## Geoffrey Jackson

Muhle Glashutte is a very small company. They rely, rightly or wrongly, on their very well supported ADs to do their job and provide consumer support. If a consumer wants t be smart and save money by buying a grey market watch, same consumer has to be really smart and find a grey market retailer who can provide technical support through their own staff. All my M-Gs have come from grey market retailers able to provide full technical support, although I have never had a micro-second of worry about any of them. Should the worst case come to be, with a watch that only an AD could process for a return to the manufacture, that one is covered by the M-G warranty, dated, stamped and signed by the AD who moved the watch on. With that warranty I can go to any M-G AD and let them send the watch back to base.

It's unrealistic to want grey market prices and get network service, unless you pay just a little bit more than rock bottom and get into some really top retailers who provide all the right paperwork for "full AD support".

Muhle Glashutte is a far sharper, well-driven company now Thilo Muhle, the fifth generation, is getting the company to run the way he wants it to run. Problems that arose a few years ago are unlikely to occur now, BUT it's still a small company that cannot afford its own consumer support service. A few ADs, who were abandoning consumers, have moved on, so the network probably does provide better consumer support.

It's the same for any watch: buy outside the official network and you will only get network support in a very limited number of cases. Take your own risks and only blame yourself if things go wrong.


----------



## meganfox17

How Do You Choose Btwn 6 German FootBall Midfielders ? Mesut Ozil or Toni Kroos ? Lukas Podolski or Bastion Schweinsteiger ? Toni Kroos or Marco Reus ?
I can't choose one over the other because they are all very special players with individual brilliances !










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## siriusstar

meganfox17 said:


> How Do You Choose Btwn 6 German FootBall Midfielders ? Mesut Ozil or Toni Kroos ? Lukas Podolski or Bastion Schweinsteiger ? Toni Kroos or Marco Reus ?
> I can't choose one over the other because they are all very special players with individual brilliances !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think it should be Mario Gotze vs Mesut Ozil, Toni Kroos vs Bastian Schweinsteiger, and Marco Reus vs Andre Schurrle for more exact comparison but great analogy btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad121212

I like the analogy above - MG is on my list, would love to get an SAR timer, or even better, one of the ltd edition SAR they released a few years back.


----------

